# Who do you think is a better Golfer? Phil Mickelson or Mr. Tiger Woods



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Who do you think is a better golfer, The Masters Champion Phil Mickelson or Mr. Tiger Woods? Phil Mickelson is lookin' great in the ratings right now winning The Masters. Tiger Woods I think is the kids favorite. This is tuff to decision.


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

I know I'll probably get pulled from the forum for this but I've never really thought that much of Tiger. Granted, he is a talented golfer but I just don't like the guy :cheeky4: Ouch, ouch, ouch ... stop hitting me, please (at least use a wood and not an iron).

That said, I think Tiger is probably the more talented golfer, but Mickelson is a better player. As with most sports, I don't think it's always all about talent - other things come into play a lot too.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

These past couple of weeks Phil has been a better golfer. Like a lot of things there is a rhythm and Phil is in his rhythm. Who knows what tomorrow will bring perhaps Tiger will kick it up a notch. One thing you can say is that Tiger is a competitor, he never gives up on himself when everyone else does.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

Tiger. 

But I guess i should be less prejudiced. I haven't seen Phil as much.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I'd have to sya tiger. He's young, fit, and one heck of a golfer. How could you go wrong with that? Phil is a good golfer and all, but Tiger gets my vote hands down.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Phil has been playing great lately. And it takes guts to put up with the constant skepticism he endured from playing two drivers. But Tiger is the best in the world. Phil has an amazing short game, but Tiger has the best mental game I've ever seen.


----------



## slapshot (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmm. Tiger's got about 5 times more major wins than Phil, and he's been playing for about 1/2 as long. 

Any other questions?


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

My vote has to go to Tiger. He is well conditioned, has great experience, and has the heart. A champ in every way.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I say Tiger is the better golfer overall.

Right now though Phil is probably playing better, but as far as consistency goes Tiger is almost unmatched.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I want to say Tiger, but he's been pretty unreliable since he got married...


----------



## raettopia (Apr 13, 2006)

Tiger, definitely.


----------



## CHSGolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> I want to say Tiger, but he's been pretty unreliable since he got married...


ok, Hes had 9 worldwide wins since he got married 2 years ago. 

The dudes been on tour for 6 less years than phil mickelson, and hes what, 15 million ahead of him on the money list?

hes got almost twice the tour wins as phil, and 10 majors. he and phil both have two tour wins already this year, and tiger has won 30% of the events hes played in ( 8 events ) ( won dubai, Ford championship, buick invitational ).....

There is no question who the better golfer is. LOOK at tigers resume. Phil is just having a good season.


----------

